# Gormully and Jefferey new baby coming home tomorrow.



## Tedhils (Aug 5, 2019)

Okay, you G&J gurus.  I am final turning my riding hobby into a collecting hobby.  But, I sure could use some help identifying this beauty.  
The badge looks like a model 86??  I can't find anything on that model.  
Any ideas on model and year?
Thanks!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2019)

1898?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 5, 2019)

I can tell you the bars / stem / grips are correct.
The saddle and rims are not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't think that's an "8" as it looks more like a "2" for 26


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2019)

1898 #26





Check inside the seat tube for a build tag


----------



## Tedhils (Aug 5, 2019)

Ahhh.  I had not considered that the 8 is really a 2.  I will see tomorrow.
What would the saddle and wheels have been on originally if not on this bike?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 5, 2019)

I’m not sure what’s wrong with the rims unless they should be G&J wood clinchers. They look fine to me. They should be “28 inch” which measure around 25” in diameter.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> 1898 #26
> View attachment 1042000
> 
> 
> ...



Cool bike and tag. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool bike and tag. Ride on. Razin.



Thanks!....but not riding anywhere yet. Just a display piece for now.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2019)

Tedhils said:


> Ahhh.  I had not considered that the 8 is really a 2.  I will see tomorrow.
> What would the saddle and wheels have been on originally if not on this bike?



Here is an original Rambler saddle....


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 13, 2019)

Tedhils said:


> Okay, you G&J gurus.  I am final turning my riding hobby into a collecting hobby.  But, I sure could use some help identifying this beauty.
> The badge looks like a model 86??  I can't find anything on that model.
> Any ideas on model and year?
> Thanks!
> ...



This model 26 is a 1899 as indicated by the seat stay design without alum caps. I can post saddle options for 1899 Ramblers tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 18, 2019)

....saddle options. Sorry for the delay. Life gets in the way of bicycles.

The standard issue for the 26 in 1899 was their "Solid Base" saddle which was actually a Brown model C racing saddle.
As indicated in their '99 literature any of the their three saddles offered could be furnished on any model wheel.
The other two were the the "Anatomical 598" and the "Hygienic".

Attached is the 1899 lit page featuring all three. I will include in a following post photos of my Solid Base Brown "C" and a Hygienic. I do not have an Anatomical 598 to show you.

Not sure this worked out as intended but at the very worse case, I believe I posted the entire 1899 catalog. Enjoy!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Aug 18, 2019)

That bike is really nice!  Really Old.  That will look very good shined up.  Is the green and black paint original paint?  If so, it looks good enough to possibly be nicely salvagable.  That would be one avenue to take her down, if that is good original paint still.  Nice find!  Also, I think she'll look dandy with those wood rims it currently has, once you fix those up.  They should look and ride just fine, and that's ultimately what matters I would reckon.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 18, 2019)

Attached are photos of my "Solid Base" Brown model C and a "Hygienic" as found on 1899 Ramblers.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 18, 2019)

You are lucky to find that in green, that 's rare. The rims are not original and it may be just as well. The originals were "G&J" clinchers. They were of a proprietary design and only accepted the G&J clincher tire. There really isn't a good modern alternative to mount to the G&J rim although many have tried. You have the more generic 28" "single tube" tubular tire. There are modern reproduction tires that will mount to those rims. I can't tell if the hubs are original, would need a better view. I believe your seat post is original but would need a better view to be sure. Have a look at the catalog if you wish to confirm yourself. 

I would not be too bent on finding a proper G&J saddle. One would be extremely hard to come by and pricey. Instead, perhaps settle for something period correct in a like design. Or, if you intend this to be a rider one day, a reproduction saddle that will hold up better instead of degrading an original.

Take a close look at the rear underside of my Solid Base Brown saddle. One of the studs is broken and the fastener is captive by the tightly wrapped leather covering. There's not much I can do with this unless I disturb the leather which would be almost sinful. It's a horrible design, leaving only one small 1/4" or less diameter fastener to hold the works together. I wouldn't dare sit on it as is.

p.s. DO NOT STOP RIDING.


----------

